# Zocken auf dem Mac   Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?



## CryxDX2 (1. März 2011)

*Zocken auf dem Mac   Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?*

Morgen Leute!
Seit einigen Wochen besitze ich jetzt einen MacBook Pro und habe mir gleich mal Steam mit so einigen Spielen drauf gezimmert.
Und habe mal festgestellt das der Mac gar nicht so schlecht ist. Auch bei StarCraft II und bei Call of Duty MOW1 laufen bei vollen Details
sehr flüssig und auch extrem schnell. Auch auf meinem PowerMac G4 mit einer kleinen Geforce 3 Grafikkarte laufen so manche Spiele besser als auf rechnern in der Windows Welt.
Also ich habe da drauf Myst V und Myst IV gespielt. Kein stocken und nichts.

Wie geht es euch wenn ihr zockt, macht es mehr Spaß als auf einem Windows PC, was zockt ihr so? Ist es für euch eine bessere Alternative?
Und was mich auch noch interessiert, läuft StarWars The Force Unleasehd I schneller oder besser auf einen Mac
als auf einem gleichen Windows PC?

Bin gespannt auf eure antworten.


----------



## Eraydone (1. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken auf dem Mac   Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?*

Also ich kann von Wow, starcraft II und den Source spielen berichten (besitze ein MacBookPro 13" early 2010) 
Die Spiele laufen einfach nur super!! Nur wow zockt nach dem Spielstart Ein zwei Minuten rum (also es ruckelt ^^) 
Die Source Spiele laufen super auf nativer Auflösung. Warcraft III &addon sowie diablo II laufen auch. 
Wenn du fragen hast frag


----------



## CryxDX2 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken auf dem Mac   Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?*

Nun naja eigentlich sollte ja WOW nicht stocken... Den das ist ja nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll.
Das lief ja sogar auf meinm alten P4 mit einer Geforce 6 sehr flüssig mit Vollen einstellungen....
Aber so, ich habe auch eins von MID 2010 und auch nur ein 13". Ich finde das ding geil.


----------



## hwk (1. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken auf dem Mac   Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?*



CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Nun naja eigentlich sollte ja WOW nicht stocken... Den das ist ja nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll.
> Das lief ja sogar auf meinm alten P4 mit einer Geforce 6 sehr flüssig mit Vollen einstellungen....
> Aber so, ich habe auch eins von MID 2010 und auch nur ein 13". Ich finde das ding geil.


Ein Freund von mir hat n Mac und spielt da auch WoW und Starcraft II ohne Probleme drauf ^^
Na die WoW Engine is einfach nur alt... und kann daher schon mal zicken... hängt aber auch sehr stark vom Arbeitsspeicher ab.... unter 4GB is WoW mit Max Settings teilweise nicht wirklich gut spielbar
Edit: Ja auch ich hab früher auf nem P4 mit 1GB RAM WoW gespielt... heute geht das nicht mehr wirklich gut.


----------



## CryxDX2 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken auf dem Mac   Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?*

So neues von der Zockerfront, habe mal Bioshock und Starwars Empire at war drauf gepackt und auch noch CoD MW1 und ich muß sagen das ding rennt wirklich gut, also alle spiele habe ich in vollen settings laufen bis auf die Kantenglättung die habe ich bei dem kleinen Display aus. Bringt ja auch nicht viel... also so macht es spaß als alternative, schade nur das es nicht all zu viele spiele gibt.

Aber wenn es um Windows da drauf geht, dann habe ich festgestellt, das er wirklich normalen systemen in nichts nach steht, ob Batman, CoD MW2, CoD Black Ops oder auch Bioshock 2, alles macht er locker mit, bei einigen mußte ich einstellungen runter setzten oder die Physik Engine abschalten aber es ist echt geiles zockerlebniss. Nur leider dann mit Windoof und nicht mit dem Mac OSX
aber vielleicht finden sich ja noch einige entwickler die für Mac das raus bringen und das auch in der Werbetrommel dann rühren.


----------

